# Java Servlet mit Radio Buttons



## dr_d00m (20. Aug 2007)

Hallo erstmal,

ich hab folgendes Problem: Ich möchte in meinem Java Servlet drei Radio Buttons anlegen, die dynamisch, also je nachdem welcher angeklickt ist, eine verschiedene Anzahl von InputBoxen anzeigen. Dies soll allerdings ohne einen Bestätigungs- oder OK-Button funktionieren.
Natürlich hab ich schon gegoogelt und die einzige Lösung die immer wieder auftaucht, ist JavaScript zu verwenden. Es erscheint mir aber irgendwie unsinnig in ein Java Servlet nochmal JavaScript einzubetten. Bin ich da jetzt auf dem Holzweg oder gibt es tatsächlich keine andere Lösung ????:L 
Falls es doch eine gibt, wär ich echt dankbar für jede Hilfe. 

Gruß,

dr_d00m


----------



## orribl (20. Aug 2007)

> Es erscheint mir aber irgendwie unsinnig in ein Java Servlet nochmal JavaScript einzubetten


Ich glaube du solltest dich nochmal mit Javascript / Java beschaeftigen. Das JavaScript auf der Client- und Java auf der Serverseite laeuft, kannst du nicht JavaScript in dein Java Servlet einbetten. 
Es macht schon Sinn JavaScript in Kombination mit Java zu verwenden, wenn man mit Hilfe von JavaScript asynchron Daten vom Server anfordert und dann verarbeitet (Ajax)


----------



## byte (20. Aug 2007)

dr_d00m hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Ich möchte in meinem Java Servlet drei Radio Buttons anlegen, die dynamisch, also je nachdem welcher angeklickt ist, eine verschiedene Anzahl von InputBoxen anzeigen. Dies soll allerdings ohne einen Bestätigungs- oder OK-Button funktionieren.



Das liegt am HTML-Form, dass es nicht anders als mit Javascript geht. Einfach den Radiobuttons folgendes Attribut mitgeben:


```
onchange="document.deineform.submit()"
```


----------

